# Crazy Good Weekend Business is growing)



## fishwrestler (Oct 6, 2013)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

First off, thank you thank, thank you, thank you to all the people who have answered my question related to catering and food vending. It has been a little over 9 months since I officially started my catering business. We have had our trials and tribulations. But I love it. This week was one of our best weekends and I thought I would share it with the group. We got an ongoing gig selling on Friday nights at a new local brewing company at their tasting room. Our first day was this past Friday. I also had an event for the  grand opening of a new pet shop. On Saturday night I did a co-ed baby shower for 110, Pulled pork, chicken, and homemade, beer and onion, brats using the breweries beer. This was a private event at the brewery. They also had a situation arise and needed me to vend again Saturday night. We hit it out of the park, on all four events. Lots and lots of happy customers over the last two days,  The best thing was Friday night we literally had a couple eat every item off the menu over a three hour period. They kept coming back and saying that was fantastic what else do you have.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:#0400;mso-fareast-language:#0400;mso-bidi-language:#0400;}</style><![endif]


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 6, 2013)

Glad to hear it's going so well for you Robert. 
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## hagisan (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats Robert!  It is good to hear thing are going well, especially for a local.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I'd love to stop by and check out your setup, taste some of your BBQ and sip some beers.  Can you PM me the address please?  TIA


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 6, 2013)

Hagisan said:


> Congrats Robert!  It is good to hear thing are going well, especially for a local.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hagisan,

PM sent


----------

